# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Visualización desde el móvil

## b12jose

Hola, 

siguiendo con el tema de la navegación por el foro desde dispositivos móviles, me atreveré a hacer una sugerencia que no se si será posible de implementar ...

Existe una aplicación, para casi todos los móviles (android, iphones, blacberrys ...) llamada tapatalk, que facilita mucho la navegación por foros, si bien hay que hacer algunas configuraciones en el propio foro, no se si el equipo de moderación y/o equipo técnico podría valorar la implementación de esta herramienta ...

Bueno espero que por lo menos pueda ser considerada. 

Un saludo!

----------


## M.David

Yo suelo visitar el foro desde el móvil habitualmente, así que por mi parte todas estas ideas me parecen geniales. Por otra parte supongo que será complicadillo cambiar la configuración del foro.

----------


## b12jose

> Yo suelo visitar el foro desde el móvil habitualmente, así que por mi parte todas estas ideas me parecen geniales. Por otra parte supongo que será complicadillo cambiar la configuración del foro.


No creas, no es muy difícil de implementar ... aunque claro es una sugerencia, a ver que nos dicen desde arriba :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Estamos en proceso de actualización de la versión de foro. Veremos cómo mejora eso la percepción de aquellos usuarios que accedéis desde el móvil.

Aquí dejo una pista.

----------


## b12jose

Hola,

cuando al foro desde el móvil, la página responde que este foro tiene soporte para Android, y me dirige a la aplicación que comentamos hace tiempo tapatalk, pero no consigo encontrarlo buscando por su buscador ... Alguna idea??

----------


## diverland

A mi me pasa igual...me dice que contacte con el admin del Foro..., alguien sabe algo mas de esto? se puede ya desd Tapatalk?

Saludos

----------


## b12jose

> A mi me pasa igual...me dice que contacte con el admin del Foro..., alguien sabe algo mas de esto? se puede ya desd Tapatalk?
> 
> Saludos


 Pero has conseguido encontrarlo en Tapatalk :Confused:  A mi no me sale en las búsquedas??:S:S

----------


## diverland

> Pero has conseguido encontrarlo en Tapatalk A mi no me sale en las búsquedas??:S:S


 
Que va, no lo encuentra, me sale  un mensaje en Ingles que dice que contacte con el Administrados del Foro para activar Tapatalk...
Esperaremos a ver si nos dicen algo de arriba...la verdad vendria Genial.

----------


## eidanyoson

Estamos en ello. Yo de momento lo uso sin Tapatalk, no es lo mismo, pero bueno.

----------


## M.David

Yo tengo otro problemilla al meterme desde el móvil, me carga la página correctamente pero no me aparecen los "huecos" para ingresar.
Seguramente sea problema de mi móvil o de que no tengo ni idea de qué es el "Tapatalk". :07:

----------


## t.barrie

A mi me pasa lo mismo, y si cambias el estilo del foro, del ARENA al TEST o al vB4 (Abajo a la derecha) si te aparecerán los huecos para el ingreso.

Un saludo.

----------


## M.David

¡Muchas gracias!
Lo pruebo esta tarde y os comento si tengo algún problemilla.

----------


## M.David

Tomás, ya he probado lo que me dijiste y me funciona perfecto :001 005: . Muchas gracias

----------


## t.barrie

A mandar David :001 005: .

----------


## oskiper

Ya instalamos Tapatalk!!!

----------


## b12jose

Ole va perfecto 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

----------


## M.David

¿Algún alma caritativa que me sepa explicar que es eso? :07:

----------


## b12jose

Pues dicho rápidamente, Tapatalk es una aplicación que permite navegación "amigable" por los foros y sus funcionalidades (MP, perfil ...) Dicho de otra manera es una capa visual que engloba el foro, dejando sólo los mensajes y adaptándolo a la pantalla del móvil, está disponible  para Android, iPhone, Nokia ... 

Te dejo un video de Tapatalk, esta en italiano (no he buscado mucho) y corriendo en un Droid (Motorola Milestone en España) bajo Android. YouTube - Tapatalk su Android

Un saludo

----------


## diverland

Woowwwwwwwww.  Esto va de lujo, gracias chicos!!!

----------


## M.David

Muchas gracias Jose, voy a ver si lo pruebo.

----------

